# Toro 724 - Model 38050 Carburetor Linkage



## PaulTocko (Nov 15, 2017)

Brand new to the forum - and I really need some assistance. I received (from a neighbor) a 1987 Toro 724 (model 38050, Serial #7000XXX ). It seems to be in decent shape but hadn't been run in 3-4 years. He had the carb off for cleaning (which I completed) and I'm going to reassemble and he neglected to mark the hole the linkage was in (I typically scratch a mark or take a photo) - specifically the one from the control plate to the butterfly (the governor linkage is intact). Since the carburetor was dipped - I can't find any obvious wear marks that would indicate where the linkage was. I suppose I could trial and error this but I thought I would ask to see if anyone here could help as I don't want to over cook the engine if I'm wrong.


If it helps - the engine model is Tecumseh H70-130259K and the carburetor p/n is 632371A. Realistically there are only a couple of holes (the top 2) on the control plate that it could be and 3 on the carb itself so not a whole lot of combinations to work through. But that said - if someone had a diagram or a pic of their setup I would really appreciate it. I know this thing was a beast so I would really like to get it running again. 


Thanks for the help - I do appreciate it!!!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't remember the exact H70 model number I have on my 724 .
here are some close-ups of the linkage: 
before rebuild
after rebuild


----------



## PaulTocko (Nov 15, 2017)

Classic Cat - Thanks for the response - mine must be a different model and/or year. I don't know how to post a pic but my control plate is mounted to the flywheel housing and is vertical - not horizontal like yours.


Sorry I can't post a pic..


Paul


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## PaulTocko (Nov 15, 2017)

Jackmels -


Perfect - this is exactly what I needed. Thanks for the help!!


Paul


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

1995 model 724 38072 with HSK70 engine:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

PaulTocko said:


> Jackmels -
> 
> 
> Perfect - this is exactly what I needed. Thanks for the help!!
> ...


You're Welcome! GL.


----------



## PaulTocko (Nov 15, 2017)

Update - The Toro 724 is running!! Still some (very) fine tuning of the carb but its working good enough idle through full open. Thanks for the help!!


Paul


----------

